# Sticky surge experiment



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I picked up a $3.75 sticky surge during a passing period on the University of Wisconsin-Madison campus. Well those tend to end kind of abruptly, as this one did, so I drove to the airport. I'm currently in the queue to see if my sticky surge applies there. It would be awesome if I got a unicorn trip to Chicago or something because then I'd get an adjustment due to the surge. And the customer wouldn't have to pay more.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You lost me at ‘in the queue’.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

1. You will get the measly $3.75 surge
2. You will not get the adjustment because the rider is not paying surge.

I have experimented and confirmed that surge adjustments only apply if the rider is paying the surge and if the scam surge is in play.

Once ants start listening and stop chasing the surge scam, we will be back to the old school days of watching the rider surge and collecting 60% of the fare.

The top 3 are all surge adjustments with a 60/40 split.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

.....aaaaaand the algo gave me a short trip to ENSURE I don't get any adjustments, or even ask for one. Haha! At least I get to hold my spot in the queue.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

If your surge is sticky you will never get an adjustment. It will only go up if the pax orders the ride during an active surge.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

On the bright side I have always had good luck with the "Hold Your Spot". Hopefully that worked out for you.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I did $18 per hour in this horrible market today.
Basically I do that by anting. Accept pings and avoid the queue.
An hour wait at the airport usually gets me a $6.75 Job going downtown.
So that's 90 minutes for under $7.
Nope!


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> On the bright side I have always had good luck with the "Hold Your Spot". Hopefully that worked out for you.


Same here. I've always jumped to the front when I go back after getting that message.

I have had a couple very short rides where I didn't get the "hold your spot" message. Short enough that a minimum fare supplement was issued. Went back to the lot hoping I would jump ahead and didn't, so I just left.


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

It seems like common sense, but the higher the dollar surge, the more likely the Pax is paying part of it. Those piss weak $1.50-$3.50 surges won't be adjusted (ie fake surge). I mean never. Never ever. But then I've had a $10 surge that didn't adjust. So Uber can basically make up any excuse for why your fare doesn't adjust.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> At least I get to hold my spot in the queue.


12 minutes is considered a short trip from your airport. Pretty sweet! Ours is 5 minutes to save your spot.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> 12 minutes is considered a short trip from your airport. Pretty sweet! Ours is 5 minutes to save your spot.


I think it depended on what direction I went, do maybe the criterion is actually mileage which Uber Pro didn't show me. I've taken pax about 12 minutes Southwest and it hasn't held my spot. In any event, I think I was right on the threshold of it being considered a short trip.


----------



## Zeppelin77 (Nov 10, 2015)

USMCX said:


> It seems like common sense, but the higher the dollar surge, the more likely the Pax is paying part of it. Those piss weak $1.50-$3.50 surges won't be adjusted (ie fake surge). I mean never. Never ever. But then I've had a $10 surge that didn't adjust. So Uber can basically make up any excuse for why your fare doesn't adjust.


I find this to not be true at all. Quite often I get adjustments on lower dollar amount surges because the driver app is slow to update the actual surge being charged to the customer. Knowing what the rider is paying is the most important factor in knowing if your surge will be adjusted.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

Zeppelin77 said:


> I find this to not be true at all. Quite often I get adjustments on lower dollar amount surges because the driver app is slow to update the actual surge being charged to the customer. Knowing what the rider is paying is the most important factor in knowing if your surge will be adjusted.


I agree. Since the pax app updates quicker than the driver app, what we see isn't an accurate representation of what is being paid.


----------

